# Summer Drink Contest



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's the deal:

The thread "Good Summer Drinks" has a post by myself of a drink I made up several years ago, and still enjoy very much. 

Not being very original, I have never attempted to name it other than as dicussed in my post. The drink needs a new name!

Rules: One name suggestion post per member, so make it a good one.
My wife (who is a lover of this drink) will be the final judge.

I will keep this open for 3 days, and let her judge from all entries at the end of that time.

Have fun, and it helps if you happen to be sipping (or gulping) one (or two, or three....) of my specials while contemplating the new name.

Winner will be announced on this thread, an will recieve a nice little package.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Odgay Wfullay

pronounced Odd-gay Waffle-ay

Sorry ... but the 2 things that I WON'T drink are Southern Comfort or Rye. High school .... WAY too much of each (separate occasions) ... I still have a scar.....


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

*The Bama Stealth* - Since you're from Alabama and you said you don't know how drunk you are until it's too late...just like the Stealth bomber/fighter.

Mel


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

How about the Splendid Soothe. A play of words on the two main ingredients.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

*The Up town Royal Comfort Amaretto Mix*

Up= 7 up
Royal=Crown Royal
Comfort= Southern Comfort
Amaretto= Amaretto
Mix= Whisky sour mix


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

*The "GISH"*

It stands for "God Is She Hot", which is likely what you'll say about every women you see after having a couple of these.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

*The Southern Hustler or Down South Hustler*

Southern = Created in Alabama, also a bit of a call back to Southern Comfort
Hustler = they sneak up on you and hit when least expected


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

The "Bama Sneaker" Made originally in Alabama and as you said it sneaks up on you :al


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

*The Nutty King from the South*


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Amaretto Patriot. Just like the misile.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gorilla grog, in honor of CS


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

I see several contenders already. I guess I'm just too close to the drink (or too close IN the drink) to hit a home run here.


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a weak spot for explanations that are slightly far fetched or at least not obvious up front. My suggestion is true to that tradition.

First my train of thought:

1.
- you said it was an "alternative" to Long Island Ice Tea (or something like that. 
Keyword: "Island"

2. 
The drink contains Southern Comfort and Royal Crown. 
Keywords: "South" and "Canada".

3. 
The legend has it that the original recipe for DiSaronno Amaretto was created by a young widow who modelled for the Madonna in the fresco "Adoration of the Magi" by Bernardino.
Keyword: "Fresco"

Now it so happens to be that the most Southern point of Canada is an Island called "Middle Island" and "Fresco" in Italian means "cool", "fresh" etc.

So my suggestion has to be: *Middle Island Fresco*


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Alabama Trainwreck?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

*Queen Dixie Almond Sour*

Queen = Royal Crown - specifically queen in honor of your wife who likes the drink
Dixie = Southern Comfort - refers to the south in general and also Alabama's "Heart of Dixie" nickname
Almond = Amaretto
Sour


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Southern Belle


----------



## PABill (Apr 29, 2005)

How about the "Roll Tide"? I'm sure that's what everybody down there is yelling while you're drinkin them anyway


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

"Batter Up"

You'll be saying, "I'd hit it," in no time at all.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

:al Bama Slamma


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

*Dark Island Cooler*


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The Southern Belle


 Already taken Mr xXx... 1 part Southern Comfort, 1 part Creme de framboise (raspberry) and onr part Baileys, serve over ice. Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream in a gotdam glass. :al

My suggestion would be Alabama Slammin' Tea.

Alabama - Where it was made
slammin' - similar to an Alabama Slamma
Tea - Part of the Iced Tea range of cocktails...

My favourite iced tea is the one i made up...
Jamaican Tap Water Tea
1 part vodka
1 part tequila
1 part gin
1 part white rum
1 part blue curcao
top with an even mix of OJ and cola.


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

(CS) Jungle Juice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> My favourite iced tea is the one i made up...
> Jamaican Tap Water Tea
> 1 part vodka
> 1 part tequila
> ...


WOW, bet that's good for what ails you. One good glassful of that and _Who Cares What Ails You!!_ I will have to try that one.

Thread has slowed down, more smokes coming in, I will consider closing contest in next 6 hours if not an appreciable number more of guesses. I have seen half a dozen or more already that are definite contenders, alot that are really good. I will have to let the BOSS be the final judge, though.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Name:
*Too Much Work*

Source:
Drinking should involve either removing a bottle cap and pouring into a glass or (if necessary) putting ice in a glass, removing the cap/cork and pouring.

:al

-Matt-


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

I'd like to change my entry to "Middle Island Cooler". 

Coming to think of it, the "fresco" part is both in the wrong language and kind of does not flow well off the tounge.. 

(And since we've established that fresco means cool, my demented train of thought still works  )


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

voidone said:


> I'd like to change my entry to "Middle Island Cooler".
> 
> Coming to think of it, the "fresco" part is both in the wrong language and kind of does not flow well off the tounge..
> 
> (And since we've established that fresco means cool, my demented train of thought still works  )


Change order granted


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

AF MAN said:


> :al Bama Slamma


Can I change mine too?
Hell I just found out there is already a drink with that name...how about Montgomery Mind Bender


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

AF MAN said:


> Can I change mine too?
> Hell I just found out there is already a drink with that name...how about Montgomery Mind Bender


I find a drink called an Alabama Slammer in my bar program (Ameratto, Southern Comfort, Sloe Gin, dash of Lemon Juice), but no Bama Slammer. But if that's too close for you, I will grant a varaince from the rules and allow this change. Let me know if you still want change.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well since the Southern Belle is taken I'll change mine to the "Southern Gentleman".... unless that's already taken in which case I'll give up and go have a beer :r


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

SvilleKid said:


> I find a drink called an Alabama Slammer in my bar program (Ameratto, Southern Comfort, Sloe Gin, dash of Lemon Juice), but no Bama Slammer. But if that's too close for you, I will grant a varaince from the rules and allow this change. Let me know if you still want change.


I'll stick with Montgomery Mind Bender


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> WOW, bet that's good for what ails you. One good glassful of that and _Who Cares What Ails You!!_ I will have to try that one.


We used to serve it pints... 75ml of each spirit... (about 2.5floz each ) in a pint glass filled with ice, topped off as per recipe... Good for what ails ya? I think this _is_ what ails ya.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

_*The Rusty Trombone*_?


----------



## paperfireman (May 9, 2005)

Ever zero i just want a band or a drink named this


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> _*The Rusty Trombone*_?


Whoa....I would never go in a bar and order one of those


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

******** in your face*


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

OK, BOLT & SOLT, Contest is officially closed. A little over 3 days, but what the heck, whose counting.

Have all the entries on a sheet w/o identifying who submitted them, and will give it to my wife to choose. She is asleep on the sofa at the present (in the middle of a 3 day, 12 hour shift period, so kinda tired. Don't think I'll wake her to have her vote. Not sure I'd like what she had to say!!!

I will have her vote in the AM, and will post it, with instructions to the winner to PM me for prize distribution.

Thanks for the efforts. Some good suggestions, some good humor. One good bar recipe I'll have to try (thanks Lumpold).

Cliff


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

*AND THE WINNER IS*.............

_Drum roll please_...........

Bama Sneaker. My wife was kinda hoping to see "Roll Tide Tea" in memory of one of her favorites - Long Island Tea"; but in recognition that my drink WILL sneak up on you, she liked Bama Sneaker the best.

That said, Honorable mention goes to Alabama Trainwreck.

I have to award a "Thought Provoker" award to Southern Gentleman - gives me the thought to replace the Crown Royal with some Gentleman Jack and see what that does to the taste..... will have to let you know.

SO: 5thDan, PM me your addy for the winning prize.

LasciviousXXX, PM me you addy for the "Thought Provoker" award.

Par, I have your addy already. Isn't it something like U.S. Customs, Anchorage, AK. I will be sure and send lots of ISOMs, clearly marked as such.

Oh, OK, I'll just send them to your wife in CA. You had better remain on her good side, she appears to be holding a goodly supply of your inventory. Would hate for her to get mad at you and start looking for a box of matches!!!

Thanks all BOTL & SOTL for playing.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> *AND THE WINNER IS*.............
> 
> _Drum roll please_...........
> 
> ...


I'm totally suprised. First I like to thank the academy for ... and my mother and father ... oh wrong award. I get carried away when I win things .

Thanks for a entertaining contest and a drink I will be trying as soon as summer arrives in Michigan.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats 5thDan... That man has some good drinks and some good smokes... expect to use your cat like agility to avoid the fallout


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

5thDan said:


> Thanks for a entertaining contest and a drink I will be trying as soon as summer arrives in Michigan.


They have a summer in Michigan??? What, 75 degrees and 50% humidity?? :r

Just kidding. Bet it gets all the way up to 90 sometimes.

PM received. Winnings in mail shortly. I'm waiting for a package from CigBid at this very moment that might have something in it to be forwarded. Ninja went out of country, and wasn't around to stop me, so I fell back down the slope a little.

I'm doing better, I really am. I got outbid on two lots last night and let them go, did not up the bid. Start with small victories (I believe that's step # 4??)


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> They have a summer in Michigan??? What, 75 degrees and 50% humidity?? :r
> 
> Just kidding. Bet it gets all the way up to 90 sometimes.
> 
> ...


Yep, we got up to 90 about 4 days last week. Trouble was it was about 90% humidity also. Reminds me of when I was at Ft. McClellan in Alabama in '67. Anyway that was our summer - so I think the dirnk will have to wait for next summer. :r

I won two lots last night - I hope I wasen't bidding against you! I went a month not bidding on anything. Actually a little more because the last couple cdids I won were cigars for the troops.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats 5thDan Hope you enjoy your winnings bro!


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

Congrats on the victory 5thDan


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool, apparently I'm thought provoking  

Thanx for the contest Sville, I appreciate the booby prize award.... PM on the way


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the contest and thanks for the cigars, I received them last night (Jun 20). Also thank your wife for picking my entry in your contest. There were a lot of great entries and I was a tad amazed she picked mine. 
I'm going to let the cigars rest for a couple weeks and then turn them into glorious bits of ash and smoke. :w I'll post a picture this evening when I get home. 

Paul


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

5thDan said:


> Thanks for the contest and thanks for the cigars, I received them last night (Jun 20). Also thank your wife for picking my entry in your contest. There were a lot of great entries and I was a tad amazed she picked mine.
> I'm going to let the cigars rest for a couple weeks and then turn them into glorious bits of ash and smoke. :w I'll post a picture this evening when I get home.
> l


Here is a picture of the sticks SvilleKid sent.


----------

